# तकनीकी मंच > कंप्यूटर (संगणक) > टिप्स तथा ट्रिक्स >  कम्प्यूटर की टिप्स / ट्रिक्स (Computer Tips & Tricks by G Krishna Chauhan)

## Krishna

मित्रों, 

इस सूत्र में मैं आपके लिए कम्प्यूटर की टिप्स / ट्रिक्स की चर्चा  वीडियो के माध्यम से करूंगा ||

जिस से प्रेक्टीकली आप देख सकें कि जो ट्रिक आपको बतायी जा रही है वो असल में होती कैसे हैं ||

धन्यवाद ||

----------


## Krishna

पेन ड्राइव के आइकन को किसी भी चित्र से बदलने के लिए ट्रिक :

----------


## Krishna



----------


## Krishna

बिना किसी सोफ्टवेयर के  पेन ड्राइव पर  पासवर्ड लगाने का तरीका :

----------


## Krishna



----------


## Krishna

यू ट्यूब के किसी भी चेनल या प्ले लिस्ट की सभी वीडियो को एक साथ डाऊनलोड करने की ट्रिक ... :

----------


## Krishna

https://www.youtube.com/watch?=BcKM8Re8HNM

----------


## Krishna

बिना नाम के फोल्डर को बनाने का तरीका :

----------


## Krishna



----------


## Krishna

अदृश्य (इनविजिबल) फोल्डर को बनाने का तरीका :

----------


## Krishna



----------

